# northisterone and clomid!!



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone knows anything about northisterone? i was on it for 10 days last month to induce my period so i could start my first month of clomid. this was all fine although when i went for my scan day 11 my two follicles were only measruing 5mm and 7mm so nurse said i wont ovulate this month. also my lining of womb was 7mm so unlikely i would have a period also. so again this month i have had to take northisterone to induce my period. i have taken it for the 10 days and have now waited 5 days for period but no sign very strange as it only took a few days to come last month? has anyone had this before? could the scan be wrong i did ovulate and could be pregnant? thats why no period? or can this happen when taking northisterone and it just hasnt worked? many thnks. jewels.xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

it has taken me as quick as 2 days and as long as 12 days after last tablet for AF to arrive. You could always do a test to rule the idea out.

Good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello

Sorry to hear about your troubles  .  I'm really confused though.  I took norithesterone a year ago as AF was due bang on our wedding day so I took it was a few days before the big day and it kind of stalled it but then I got it properley about 3-4 days later and it was a bit light.

Yes, I'd do a test also.  Hope thing pan out OK.

J9


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Peeps! just spoke to the nurse and she said it can take a little longer for AF to show so going to have to wait and see. have done test and neg so at least i know where im at. thanks for the replies. just hope it doesnt take too long as want to get my next lot of clomid on the go. jewels.x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

All good today as AF has finally arrived. i can begin my clomid now.x


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi there,

I was diagnosed with PSOS two weeks ago so this is all new to me im afraid..

I am currently on day 5 of northistorene, and waiting very patiently for my period next week!! Im so pleased I read your post, my doctor told me i should come on a day after finishing northistorne, so I would have been panicking like hell if I dont!!! Phew.....
My doctor really hasnt told me anything it seems!!!

What days are you taking clomid? Im doing 2-7.. cant wait now! although im not looking forward to the side effects!

Michelle xx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi michelle, im taking clomid day 2-6 but on day 1 of my period i have to phone in to the fertility clinic to arrange a day 12 follicle tracking scan which measures how big your follicles are and then if they are big enough they will say i will ovulate that month and advise whens best to do it!!! i didnt have much luck last month as follicles too small plus lining of womb small too so hense why i was on northisterone for a second month to get another period. i have finished my second cycle of clomid now so scan wed. i must admit northisterone was the big problem for side effects for me more so than the clomid. i was down and moody on northisterone and quite chilled on clomid? very wierd! im sure you will be fine on them try to think positive. have you been referred to fertility or just under your doctor? hope this of help.xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi jewels,

Thank you for you're reply..

Im through my doctor who has said nothing about scans etc.... he has just told me to take the clomid on the second day of my period! and that was basically it.... 
Ive read that some women dont have a period the following month, so Im assuming I will need to go back for another perscription! questions..questions..questions.....
How many months have you been on clomid now??
I have one more day on northisterone, then the waiting game...
How many days did it take for you to come on?
One more question...i promise- have you had your tubes checked?

The best of luck to you.......xxx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi michelle,
I am on my second month so far of clomid this time round. i had ds few years ago and was on clomid then. i havent had my tubes checked this time round but did have hsg xray(DYE INTO YOUR TUBES) last time. i am meant to have a hsg this time but everytime i phone hospital i cant get appt on the correct day so i have just carried on with the clomidlike the fertility nurse told me. it is such a pain not having periods but hopefully next month i will have a period on my own. would be a start!!! last month on the northisterone it took 2 days to get my period but this month it took nearly a week. apparently it can take upto about 10-12 days to come so dont worry if yours doesnt come within a few days it will. i am trying so desperately to lose weight as that was a big factor why my periods stopped. but i have lost a stone and a half so got to keep going. How long have you been trying to conceive? i have been for nearly 2 years as ds is nearly 2. so thats why i was referred to the hospital from the doctors. hope it doesnt take too long for you to have period fingers crossed! then you can start your clomid. jewels.xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey ladies sorry to gatecrash, i had clomid a couple of years ago & was given medroxyprogestorone (similar to norethisterone) to enduce a period, after 1st clomid cycle af didn't arrive but didn't ovulate so knew it was neg so had to get more medroxyprogestorone to enduce period for 2nd cycle but had regular af's before next round of clomid & 1 after that as well 

Ktdoc xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey there..

Well thats fantastic weight loss! how long has it taken you? Im also trying to loose weight, I gained alot of weight last year very suddenly, and although it hasnt been proven what causes PCOS an an awful lot of people seem to have weight issues... We have been trying since last July. We stupidly assumed I would fall as easy as I did with Lola (only took 2 months) but havent had a period since we started trying (which Im now kicking myself about!) This is so frustrating....
Did you have help with youre first child?

Well, I finished taking Norothisterone on Saturday and im now waiting... and waiting.....
Im so pleased I read youre post. My doctor said Id come on the day after the last tab!!!! I would have been going out of my mind...
What if I dont come on?? have you ever heard of that happening

Good luck to you.....xxx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, i have never heard that anyone hasnt come on after taking northisterone only when someone is actually pregnant and not realised, so you should be fine. just hang in there!! i was on metformin trying for my first then that didnt work so had my tubes flushed and all ok so went onto clomid. i stopped taking them as i suffered bad side effects like depression and aggression it was awful, but i think i was so so desperate back then.within two months i fell pregnant naturally! consultant said it would have been the clomid so didnt really fall naturally as such as i needed helping hand to ovulate. with regards to the weight loss i started slimming world in september so not too bad, am determined now though to do everything i can. i was the same as you gained alot of weight within 6 months and then periods stopped so i think it does have an effect. good luck anyway. i have my scan tomoz so fingers crossed its good news and i might actually ovulate this month.xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi,

The best of luck for tomorrow.... My doctor wants me to go for a blood test on my second month but no mention of scans!! I wish doctors would read off the same sheet.... it makes it so confusing!!!

Im still waiting for my period, nothing as yet! but comforting to know that you havent heard of anyone not coming on... I will try to be patient!!

good luck for tomorrow.. let me know how you get on?

Where abouts are you?

x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello, good news today with regards to my scan. i have a follicle which has grown bigger and i stand a good chance of ovulating this month. its still quite slow moving and i have been told i wont have a 28 day cycle but about a 35 day cycle. i will ovulate around day 21. i have to do it with hubbie day 18 - 21.the lining of my womb is good and thick so i should have a period too as normal so no northisterone hopefully yey!! obviously not 100 % but definately positive news and better than last month. i have also been upt my dose to 150mg so if nothing happens this month i then start cycle 3 of the new dose of clomid. 
Hope it comes soon Michelle let me know. thats a start they are doing blood tests too. Will the doctors not refer you to the hospital then? i think when you are under a consultant then they will start scans etc, really not sure, everywhere is different. I'm in Portsmouth by the way, where are you??
Jewels.xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Wonderful news about you're follicle!! How exciting..... and to know you're ovulating helps-alot!!  
I will not even know if I am or not..!   I have to leave it until the second month then go for a blood test on day 21..! If nothing by then, I will go back and speak to him about scans etc.. really feel like I have been left up to my own devices!
I got my period on Thursday ... have never been so happy to see it!!
Started taking clomid on Friday evening, and felt awful!!! like I was high on drugs.. my hands were shaking and my heart was thudding... It was horrid! but then Last night wasn't so bad which is odd!! I expected to have the same reaction.. Not complaining mind you!!
So.. last tablet will be on Tuesday night!!
Did you feel like something was going on down there at this time?? 
Also, do I start counting my day's from the first day of my period or first day of clomid?

Im in Wickford Essex

Good luck for you.... Michelle x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Michelle,

Great news period arrived!! when i first went on clomid trying for ds i had terrible side effects but got better as my body got used to it, i would ride with it and see. This time round i havent had many side effects although i have had pains down below on each side but i think thats quite normal as clomid is actually working this month. I also feel quite calm on them this time round too where as before i was very moody! You start counting your days hun from first day of period. i am hopefully due to ovulate on day 21 and its day 18 now for me so will have to see..... like i said previously i have had pains down below so this could be ovulation not sure such a guessing game! some people ovulate earlier than normal some people ovulate day 14-17 ish which i think is like the norm and some ovulate later. which i am, i am thankful of the scans really as i wouldnt know i was going to have a 35 day cycle would have just assumed a normal 28 day cycle. Its all rather confusing really and were supposed to be women who know our bodies....i dont feel like that sometimes thats the annoying thing! i dont feel in control of my own body!!! i would definately recommmend speaking to the doctor about being monitored with scans and just explain your concerns. well good luck anyway try and look out for some signs your ovulating like the dipsticks or mucus changes down below(sorry) or pains too. these are some good signs that you could be ovulating. Let me know how you get on.
Jewels.xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean about not knowing your own body!! I feel quite embarrased about it to be honest, I really believe the doctor didnt tell me much because he felt like I 'should' know my own body... 
Ive read that from the 3rd day after your last tablet you could be fertile!! but because i dont know where I am... ovulating or not??!!! It really is one big guess..... I suppose we can only try as much as we can (if you know what I mean!!  

Your pains down below do sound like you're ovulating! are the pains bad or little short niggles??

You may have told me before but how long did it take you to fall with you're first?

Michelle xx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Michelle,
No the doctor wouldnt expect you to know your body not now you have PCOS and no periods, they just obviously have their ways of doing things. i wouldnt be happy if i didnt have the help i have from the hospital. i no a few people who had blood tests day 21 and its to see if you have ovulated. your hormone level is obviously noticeably different if you have ovultated which shows up on bloods. me myself have never had the blood tests?? so i dont know on that one? my pains below can be little painful sometimes just twinges. it took me 3 cycles of metformin and about 4 cycles of clomid to have my son but i eventually took myself off clomid as i was very depressed and quite psycho(well i felt like it) really, obviously through the desperation to fall pregnant. i just got it into my head i couldnt have kids? silly really but you do feel like that. i fell naturally few months later but docs have said the clomid did work and kick started my body. my body just doesnt like to ovulate by itself i was hoping things would correct themselves after my ds but no back on the clomid!
I have heard a few stories about people ovulating as early as 9 days yes but not many, clomid does alter things so it is a big guessing game. i have had sticky white mucus like egg white today(sorry for details) but this is a sign im ovulating so fingers crossed. im trying so hard to just go with the flow as im not too sure it will happen this month as the follicle was big enough but not as big as they would have liked to keep me on 100 mg hense why she is upping my dose to 150mg but who knows. i just hate the disappointment when af arrives i used to cry everytime. god you go from being so pleased to have your period then to so sad to have it. arghhh!!!! sorry i will shut up now, i feel im going on. lol 
Jewels.xx


----------

